# eeek....eweeee...&.....grose me out!!!



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I was thinking by having 4 empty tanks (brand new out of the box)
Set up and running....
when I baught fish and if any problems it would only be in that tank!!!

but I didnt think to have 4 seperate pythons  

I am so grosed out by worms and one tank has worms really bad and I have an idea where they came from .....
The other 3 tanks dont have em as bad but there are a few .
these are not white/clear .
these are more pinkish to red clumps .
I did x2 gravel cleaning and stiring up sucking them out last night and plan to do the same today .....
I am debating running prazzi---one tank has shrimps ,snails,guppys (didnt find worms there) all have plecs .

my Discus tank is safe as I use a different python .

(after I purchased fish ,I saw the same person posting a problem )and did nnot contact me ,so I have been watching carefully ....
should I use he stuff , that another member is looking for ??
omg i have no idea what to do .

thanks for the help !!!


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Are these worms in the fish or just the substrate? If they are in the substrate only they are probably just detritus worms from too much rotting food. Never seen them myself but I've heard people complain about this before.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

thanks cory !
I dont put in much food and what I do put in seems to be gone ...
Think I will invest in a sludge extractor ,and do that every morning !
that way I dont take out water every day just the gunk.
I was thinking cause they were pink it was smething bad .


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Are they tubifex? Planaria? Sounds gross!


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Yah, if it isnt too much food there are other reasons they can pop up. Detritus is a broad term lol so they can probably survive and replicate even under less than ideal conditions where they aren't getting surplus food. But yah, worms in gravel usually = ok, worms in fish = baddddd Try and do some daily vacuuming of the gravel for a week maybe? If you're lucky you might get them all but in all likelihood you'll get them down to an unnoticeable number and then your future h20 changes will keep them there.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

any worm is grose lol 
just the other day my 8 yr old daughter came in with a big fat earthworm .... omg I couldnt sterlize her hands enough .

yes ill gravel every day and x2 on weekends lol 
once i noice its totally clean ill remove the gravel sterilize and put it back !

the thing i dont get is i only put very little gravel in to avoid this problem .

thanks cory , nice to know im doing the right thing !
would prazzi pro hurt ?
thanks


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

http://www.aquarium-pond-answers.com/2007/03/trematodes-and-nematodes-in-fish.html

detritus worms are just past halfway down the page on the link
how often are you doing gravel vacs now? less gravel means the debris will be thicker and you will get more of them. it also means the leftover food/poo won't get broken down as much by bacteria in the gravel bed. a few worms won't hurt anything. if you are doing a gravel vac for your weekly water change they will mostly get sucked out. having a few of them in there cleaning your gravel is not a bad thing, it helps keep things balances. they are usually a sign that you are either feeding too much or too often, you aren't vacuming your gravel well or you need to do tank maintenance more often. i think disinfecting the gravel would be definate overkill. besides, they will just come back as there is there some kind of imbalance if there are that many of them. i wouldn't risk my fishes health by adding chemicals to get rid of them either


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

blossom112 said:


> any worm is grose lol
> just the other day my 8 yr old daughter came in with a big fat earthworm .... omg I couldnt sterlize her hands enough .
> 
> yes ill gravel every day and x2 on weekends lol
> ...


No need to use meds.

If they are pink when bunched together they are probably what cory said. Check this out.

http://www.aquarium-pond-answers.com/2007/03/trematodes-and-nematodes-in-fish.html

Bluekrissyspikes gave me that link. look about three quarters of the way down on the linked page.

Edit well there you go bluekrissyspike beat me by a minute LOL


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

lol...jackson me and you both posted the same thing at the same time


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

bluekrissyspikes said:


> lol...jackson me and you both posted the same thing at the same time


I was LOL when I saw that


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

yes and thanks .... thats exactly what it is.........phew .
so I can only guess it came with the plants or the fish as the tank wwas perfect b4 then .
Another suggestion was put fish in that will eat them ... guppys would do that right ? that I can do ...
ok I wont take the gravel out , just clean clean clean and add some other fish in !!!
tyvm , was a relief to see a picture of what im seeing !


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Im not sure if prazi-pro is effective against them or not. If it is it probably wouldnt be a bad idea. Sterilization would probably be an effective control. These worms don't come out of nowhere when conditions are ripe (a similar misconception exists about maggots) they are introduced and begin to multiply. The problem here is how can you be sure you got them all. The larvae would be impossible to see so short of a super serious sterilization youd have a hard time controlling them. You could look around and see if any medications are known to kill them and then dose a few times to kill the adults first, then any of the larvae which survived I suppose. 

Whatever the case, exterminating them completely would be a tough task. Think along the lines of getting rid of snails.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

i don't think that guppies will dig for them, but they will eat any that venture out of the gravel. loaches eat them but i can't recomend them as i don't know your tank size and i don't know if they would be compatable with the discus.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Theyd prolly make half decent food for the zebras also.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OH no my discus tank is not the tank in question (knock on wood) 
thank god cause that would freak me out !!
i use a seperate python in that tank so no way for contamination ...hopefully 
I have albino corys in the discus to eat any leftovers ... loaches i havent a clue about !

I only have a pair plecs in each tank , ranging from 10 to 15 gl ...plants and a few MTS ...guess I had better think of putting something in ....

wow this has been a great help thanks all , im a salty still learning freshwater


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Cory said:


> Theyd prolly make half decent food for the zebras also.


lol i have no clue what you are talking about!!!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

No reason to use meds once again.
Why add meds to the tank?
These things come and go and they will form in any tank nothing really to do with what you have added in. I had them come about when I left a bucket of old floss sitting around for a week. There are non that I can see in my tanks as well.

Bettas will eat them.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

bluekrissyspikes said:


> i don't think that guppies will dig for them, but they will eat any that venture out of the gravel. loaches eat them but i can't recomend them as i don't know your tank size and i don't know if they would be compatable with the discus.


Probably not the best choice they are fast swimmers and discus might get spooked. Loaches also need a heavy flow. Discus dont like that as well.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

blossom112 said:


> OH no my discus tank is not the tank in question (knock on wood)
> thank god cause that would freak me out !!
> i use a seperate python in that tank so no way for contamination ...hopefully
> I have albino corys in the discus to eat any leftovers ... loaches i havent a clue about !
> ...


from salt to fresh? you got it backwards...lol. i wouldn't put any loaches in there. tanks too small. i'd just use the gravel vac weekly to control their population.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

last night I put guppys in the 15 gl in question ,and they were right at digging into the gravel.
So im going to put some albino corys in the other tanks see what happens !

as soon as I get the energy I shall get a sludge extractor , hopefully tomorrow!


----------

